# Depression, infertility & anti-ds



## deedee_spark (Aug 6, 2014)

Do any of you know whether anti-depressants harm fertility/the baby?

I have been prescribed 10mg Amitriptyline to help me sleep but I am still struggling mentally. Have any of you taken this drug? Did you get pregnant?

Do many of you longer term TTC take anti-depressants?

And for those of you who got depressed whilst TTC and struggling with infertility, did the depression lift once you got the BFP? Was the baby ok?

Baby dust to you all.
x


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi.  I haven't been in your position but do know some antidepressants are fine for pregnancy.  

I would say with your thyroid diagnosis to be patient as thyroid issues can cause depression and anxiety.  Combine that with ttc and infertility you have a perfect storm. 

I would say - the best for depression and staving it off during this process is exercise, yoga, sex and a massage technique your partner can do on your back to release oxytocin.  

You are strong and can do this.


----------



## deedee_spark (Aug 6, 2014)

Thank you for you response. My brother's wife has just announced she is expecting so it has sent me into a spin. I am really pleased for them and hate feeling this way. I'll give the doctors a call.
x


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Of course it sent you into a spin and give the doc a call....but first put on your workout gear, grab your headphones and go for a run.  If you don't run - walk 5 mins - jog 1.  

Get you endorphins up as soon as possible.  Tell the doc what you did and go from there.    If you have the day off - then get showered and go to the movies.  Get out of the house for as long as you can and just keep telling yourself you want your baby not theirs and these feelings will pass.  It will take work and a few weeks but will do more good than the doc and help take the edge off meds.


----------



## deedee_spark (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks.I'm supposedly writing a book after I gave up my job (as well as TTC). I am at home all day. Every day. Alone. I don't think it is helping. Every night I say the same thing. I will ignore my baby obsession and will start writing soon after I wake up. Every morning, I obsess about fertility and procrastinate. When Hubbie comes home at the end of the day, I have barely achieved anything and feel worse. It's not like I am bringing any money into this relationship right now (and if we take the IVF route, we're going to need it). Hubbie took a chance on me and my writing dream, plus allowing me time to relax and get pregnant (previous job was hellishly stressful). Every day I feel like I let him down. 
Sorry to vent, but thanks for listening and replying. You're an absolute star. I am going to get those jogging pants on and get some endorphins! We can jointly build up our oxytocin tonight. 
x


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Writing sounds fab - have you found an office yet?  Like the V and A in London has some fab spots or a great coffee place?  Getting out sans wifi helps.  

Good luck!


----------



## deedee_spark (Aug 6, 2014)

I think I need to find an office - Most probably the gym coffee shop. 

I went to yoga and got some fresh air so feel a bit better now. Although still really angry! Maybe it's PMT though hoping it's a BFP. 

I have booked a class for first thing tomorrow and can try my new office out afterwards. xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Tricyclic antidepressants such as amitriptyline are ok, you should avoid SSRI's such as prozac , and st johns wort.

I am on lofepramine for endo pain and I have healthy 3 yr old twins and am 13w pregnant

And while in an ideal world anti ds wouldn't be needed for depression and other options would be enough, sometimes they are not. It is far more unhealthy, and has worse pregnancy outcomes,  to be untreated and suffering from severe depression ( not that I am saying you are ) ,  than it is to be on anti ds.

good luck


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello


I was prescribed amitriptyline for endo like a lot of ladies are, I'm using it for pain relief and my GP knows I'm ttc/having ivf, I stayed on it but had weaned off by 2 ww

L x


----------

